# A bunch of shape modding questions from a complete newbie



## kerbingamer376 (Dec 10, 2015)

hi,
I'm a complete newbie to modding cubes (and cubing in general) and would like some advice on:
What the easiest shape mod to start with is,
what brands of cube are good bases for mods,
and what I need to start modding cubes?
thanks,
martin


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 10, 2015)

All you need to mod puzzles is some miliput, a file, sandpaper and time. The puzzles most commonly modded for speedsolving purposes are the shengshous though I'm pretty sure you can mod almost any puzzle.


----------



## K3lpBoy (Dec 10, 2015)

I've never done mods, but I've heard that the YJ GuanLong is a great cube for modding because it turns decently well and if you screw up it isn't much of a loss.


----------



## Larfleeze (Dec 11, 2015)

My first shape mod was a cutter cube. Basically what you do to build a cutter cube is that you turn the middle slice 45 degrees. Then, you cut off the parts of the edges that stick out to make the middle edges flat. Then you sculpt slants that look like the point of edge pieces (or just reuse the parts that you cut off) and glue them to the middle centers. That makes the centers look like edges and the edges look like centers. So it shape shifts. You can do this on any order of puzzle that has a center. I don't know if you can do it on even layered cubes.


----------

